# GREAT 3-BR Hilton Head week on ebay



## jme (Jun 25, 2010)

FYI,   great Hilton Head week on ebay=

Waterside by Spinnaker, 3-BR/3-Bth, annual fixed week # 18 (first week of May). RCI Gold Crown Resort 

http://cgi.ebay.com/WATERSIDE-SPINN...=Timeshares&hash=item3f00e29523#ht_8841wt_818

no bids yet, starting at $199.....maintenance fee $708.  down the street from Marriott Grande Ocean.

only reason i'm posting is that it may be one of the best non-Marriott deals going.

We picked up a resale 2-BR and a 3-BR Waterside week earlier this year in order to get some extra Hilton Head time, without the cost of another Marriott week, so we can use our GO facilities when we're at Waterside. We've stayed there, and it's very very nice. great pools and easy walking distance to beach. 2 blocks from Coligny Square, nice little beachside shopping area with a bunch of restaurants. Waterside is quiet and beautiful.....lagoon views.  For those who know me, we're pretty picky, and this is a great spot on Hilton Head. 

Hate to see it go to waste, and especially happy if a TUGGER snags it.  you won't be sorry. Having 10 beach weeks already, I just cannot do it again.  

jme


----------



## ownsmany (Jun 28, 2010)

I like the resort also and have 2 wks there already.  Too many timeshares already plus I'd prefer summer week.  JMO


----------



## Bucky (Jun 29, 2010)

Anyone know how many floors in these bldgs?  I've sworn to my wife I won't stay anywhere again unless it's on the top floor.


----------



## jme (Jun 29, 2010)

*5 "unit" floors*



Bucky said:


> Anyone know how many floors in these bldgs?  I've sworn to my wife I won't stay anywhere again unless it's on the top floor.



Five floors, with parking garage underneath counting as floor "0". 

We have stayed on a couple of floors, 4th and 2nd, while renting, and they were fine.  

I love Marriotts, especially Grande Ocean just down the road, but we would gladly be "in the neighborhood" for such a ridiculously low price.  It rents for much more than the maintenance fee. Anyway, we've used up our 3 GO weeks for the year, and plan on using our two Waterside weeks later in August and October, and can't wait.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jun 30, 2010)

I bid on a 2BR last night:

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=250655414231

Can someone look at the bid history on this one.
First off, I don't like it when someone with (0) winning bids gets involved.

What I find more curious---is why didn't the (0) person win at $405----why is there another 'winner' at $405??!!

Pat


----------



## klynn (Jun 30, 2010)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> I bid on a 2BR last night:
> 
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=250655414231
> 
> ...


 
The (0) person did not win because he place his bid after the winning bidder placed his bid.  The (0) person placed his bid at 17:59:53 and the winning bidder placed his bid at 17:55:12.  If two people bid the same amount, the earlier bid always takes priority.

If you are looking at the the next two bids by the winning bidder, what he was doing was adding to his bid in case some one else starting bidding.  No one did, so the bid stayed at $405.


----------



## Janette (Jun 30, 2010)

Marty, I need more brains than another timeshare, but I couldn't resist. I was watching the last second count down and a bid of $202 went in at the last second. I hope it was a Tugger. They are good. There was no time left even for an automatic bid to be placed. I'll have to bone up on my  e-bay skills. Someone was protecting me!!


----------



## Bucky (Jul 1, 2010)

Janette said:


> I hope it was a Tugger. They are good. There was no time left even for an automatic bid to be placed. I'll have to bone up on my  e-bay skills. Someone was protecting me!!



It was me.  Thanks for the heads up Marty.  The only thing that put me off about this unit was the second floor location.  Hopefully we won't get armies staying above us.  With five of us, including a 4 yr old only living 5 hours away this will be used and probably never deposited into RCI.  HH is beautiful that time of the year.

Janette, I use Auction Sentry for my Ebay bidding.  There is another good one going on here. Good luck.


----------



## Janette (Jul 1, 2010)

Wonderful. I really didn't need it but couldn't resist. This was great in there wasn't time for my next bid to go through. Hope you enjoy. I was afraid that the company had something set up to get it back if the bid wasn't higher so I'm very happy that a Tugger got it. Thanks for the new info. I'm afraid to look! Let me know when you are down as we live in Sun City and would like to meet the e-bay expert!


----------



## jstapleton (Jul 1, 2010)

I also own a 3 bedroom at Waterside by Spinnaker, my dh also got it resale but don't remember where, but it was a great deal too.
We have our fixed week the second week in August and love it for what it is, which is a nice place to go back and relax after a long day at the beach.
Great restaurants in driving distance and Colignay Plaza in walking distance.
I truly love it there although I wish the decor would be a little more up to date, it always reminds me of the 80s.
Have fun!


----------



## jme (Jul 2, 2010)

*congrats on the new week*

Bucky, Congratulations on the new week.  It's really a hard one to pass up, so you did well.  If I hadn't already reached my limit, like Janette, I would have been tempted again.  (Janette, we almost succumbed, didn't we?) I almost bid on it ANYWAY, but resisted at the last minute.  Great units, great location, and you can always rent it out if needed (and for MORE than the maint fee). They stay pretty booked that time of year, so it's a desirable week to have. 

Believe me, it's very difficult to pass on some of these excruciatingly low resale prices on ebay.  And they do look attractive when you see what's going on with Marriott and the points system. I'm not unhappy with Marriott, but these cheap non-Marriott resale weeks are controversy-free, and have lower maintenance fees.


----------



## tlwmkw (Jul 2, 2010)

Bucky,

That's a great price.  Do you already trade through RCI?  If not then this could be a great way for you to get DVC trades (you said that you have a 4 year old).  Either way HHI is a great location and that's a good time of year there usually.

Enjoy!

tlwmkw


----------



## elaine (Jul 4, 2010)

*welcome Buckeye--just got back from Waterside today!*

The bldgs seem very sturdy.  You should not have any noise issues.  We traded 2X trhu RCi to Wataersdie and loved it so much, we also bought one (resale).  The maintenance fees have been very resasonable in our 5+ years as owners. It is a great location. There is a back road to the back--just keep walking to the right of the activities center and go thru the "Secret" passage--it's hidden with brush and few know about it. 
Great pool for kids. have fun. Elaine


----------



## Pit (Jul 4, 2010)

jme said:


> We picked up a resale 2-BR and a 3-BR Waterside week earlier this year in order to get some extra Hilton Head time, without the cost of another Marriott week, so *we can use our GO facilities when we're at Waterside*.



I've never been to either of these resorts, so I'm curious... what would you do at GO that you couldn't do at Waterside?


----------



## Janette (Jul 4, 2010)

They are entirely different. GO is on the beach and has 4 outdoor pools in addition to an indoor pool. You have to experience GO to understand why folks love it. I'm sure Jme will give you good details.


----------



## jme (Jul 4, 2010)

*what can you do different? nothing, BUT......*



Pit said:


> I've never been to either of these resorts, so I'm curious... what would you do at GO that you couldn't do at Waterside?



Here's my long-winded explanation:

Waterside is a very nice resort in a very good location on the island of HH. I would personally rate it a strong 8,  and think ALL others would give it anywhere from a strong 7 at worst to an 8+ (since everyone has a different opinion).  But it falls somewhere in that range, unless of course somebody either gets hit by a truck upon entering the property, AND then meets Attila the Hun behind the front desk on her worst day.  Aside from that, it's going to be rated pretty highly from a fair observer, and it should be.

 We have stayed at Marriotts for most all of our 12+ years of timesharing....not always, but most of the time.....so we're very picky, and Waterside passes my test.

That said, the resort cannot come close to matching Marriott's Grande Ocean, which has remained, since its construction, one of the highest ranked resorts anywhere in the timeshare industry. Look at the TUG ratings/rankings and you'll see. The two resorts are simply in different classes.  

Both resorts have pools full of water, both have master bedrooms with king beds, both have bathrooms with showers, both have kitchens with big countertops, and both have balconies with views. So your comment "What can you do at one that you cannot do at the other?" is not the RIGHT QUESTION. You can do anything and everything at both. In fact, you can do the EXACT same things at both. 

The experiences DOING such will be different, however. Have you ever taken a long trip in a Buick and then a Lexus?

The Buick is quite nice, better than most,  
but believe me, you would absolutely adore a Lexus....two different animals. 

Hope that helps without going thru every small detail, which i could and would do in a heartbeat. But people are sick of hearing me talk about Grande Ocean, so I won't go there. I wish I could tell you verbatim what another family said after we had them there 2 weeks ago for four nights as our guests during our 3-week stay....i would, but it would be quite redundant. But suffice it to say that the superlatives were flying, and they were dumbfounded at how "wonderful" their stay was, and how magnificent the "lifestyle" was at GO.  Ok, that's all.  

Bottom line, I would not hesitate to recommend somebody buying weeks at Waterside....after all, we did.  And we will love our time there----it's beautiful, it's relaxing, it's fantastic. But if all we have to do is drive ONE MINUTE down the street to Grande Ocean to spend the day, I promise you, we're cranking the car up right away.  It's our second home, and our "castle by the sea" at that. 

Silly analogy, but guys: 

what can you do different on a date with Meg Ryan vs Heidi Klum or Gisele Bundchen?

well........same, but..........different.  (and i don't mean that in a tasteless manner at all........just illustrating two levels of beauty. )


----------

